# Balaam, the donkey and the Lord's motivation



## Unoriginalname (May 23, 2012)

In Numbers 22, why does the Lord block Balaam from going to Balak and threaten to kill him, after instructing him earlier to go with Balak's servants?


----------



## Jack K (May 23, 2012)

It's a great account, isn't it? A favorite of mine.

First, we mustn't make the mistake of thinking that by inquiring of God whether or not he may go with Balak's messengers, Balaam is being a good guy. He's clearly a bad guy in this account:

1. He's a sorcerer.
2. He's roundly criticized everywhere else his name comes up in Scripture.
3. He ended up advising the Moabites how to trap the Israelites in sin (Numbers 31). So he's a dangerous enemy of God's people. 
4. He's condemned as greedy in 2 Peter 2:15 and Jude 1:11. So we know his true motivation.
5. He may have some sense that he must only do what God gives approval for (though the story goes on to show he still needs this point rammed home more thoroughly), but this does not mean his second inquiry, in particular, is a noble one. Here's why:

God had already made it plain that the people were blessed and not to be harmed. And in any case, when someone offers you a pile of money to harm somebody, "Let me pray about that" is not a godly reply. Balaam should have sent Balak's messengers packing, but instead invited them to spend the night and again inquired of God. It's clear that Balaam badly _wanted_ to take the job he'd been offfered. God, in effect, said "Okay then, go ahead and do what you want to do. We'll see how this turns out for you..."

So God had much reason to be angry with Balaam and to threaten him, even though God had decided to take Balaam's evil intent and turn the curse into a blessing for his people (Deut. 23:5) and was, in fact, directly ordering Balaam to go by this point.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 23, 2012)

Jack, I always find your explanations helpful.


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Jack


----------

